# My pregnant Bengal



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi my girl is 64 days today her teats have been swollen for around a week she's sleeping a lot and grooming a lot she also goes belly up when i rub her tummy but she hasn't been looking for a nest or showing any other sign babies are on the way.

Just wondering what you guys think

Thanks a lot x


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

can you see babies moving??sometimes they can keep you waiting an extra week or so


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Clare thanks for the reply, yes babies are moving they are very energetic looks like ill have to have a little patience..


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes could be any time now  some time's they will not nest until the last min  , if they are moving they all should be ok


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Jayuzuri, she passed the mucus plug earlier but the websites ive looked on all say different it could be 12 hrs to 10 days after before we see kittens


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Mel, two of my last three litters have arrived on day 67, so I shouldnt worry. I bet your girl ends up the same. As she has passed the plug I would give her between 1 and 3 days


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Saynamore


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

oooh I always feel jealous when someone has a pregnant queen ready to give birth! Cant wait til Im having my own litters towards the end of the year.

Keep us posted on how she is doing and I hope everything goes well and you have adoring kittens soon. xxxx


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks cats4eva

I only joined here today when i came across it on google looking for advice and cant believe how friendly and helpful you lot are 

Keisha is restless and licking her girlie bits her tummy is fairly hard ive been reading a few posts on here and this is all normal so im guessing in a few days ill have babies...Ive had a few litters of Bulldogs and they are much easier to judge when babies will be born than kittens im like a hen on hot bricks here anticipating and Keisha is looking at me like im going mad 

Ill put pics up when they do arrive


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey stick with us Mel, you'll luv it. Can't wait to hear news of the new arrivals and piccies too when you recover from the boost of kitty happiness  Good luck with the birth and shout out if you need any help or advice. C.x.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Goodluck - how exciting for you. Could be any time now ................. 

I've got a litter due around the 4th of August.

What 'type' is your Bengal ?

Hope all goes well & like Chrissy says - shout out if you need help!


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks so much i feel more confident now 

Keisha is brown marble and dad is snow spotted

She is very restless shes been in my boys room under his duvet which she doesn't normally do ive tried her in the kitten box but she just gets out so ill leave her to do what she wants and just keep my eye on her


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

mel said:


> Keisha is brown marble and dad is snow spotted


Oh good you should get some nicely marked Brown spotted/rosetted unless they both carry Marble & Snow how exciting!

My girl Nell (Brown Spotted) who is due carries both snow & marble & so does the dad ( Glitterglam Thriller) so I'm really interested to see what they have produced together. 

Goodluck


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Not long now til yours either Christina, bet you are getting well excited too  Hope you both get stunners. C.x.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm very excited


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hiya I hope one of you is online

about 15 mins ago keisha had what i can only describe has a red bubble coming out of her vagina it went back inside she is on my bed now do you think the birth is imminent ? im so nervous


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

OOh Im very jealous still lol...Ive got a long wait til I start breeding...Just going through the whole TICA and GCCF admin now it a right headache - well the GCCF one is! *sigh*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes - keep an eye on her, good luck! if she hasn't produced a kitten by 12 o'clock ring the vet.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm excited & nervous for you at the same time.
I'm hoping you have been too busy with kittens to post.
Fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Mel

Any progress reports? How is mum to be doing?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

mel said:


> Hiya I hope one of you is online
> 
> about 15 mins ago keisha had what i can only describe has a red bubble coming out of her vagina it went back inside she is on my bed now do you think the birth is imminent ? im so nervous


That sounds to me like the sac covering the first baby's head. Once first baby is out make sure mum takes the sac of its head and that it is breathing, if she doesnt you need to do it. You can gently rip it pull it over, then put your little finger into baby's mouth to make sure it is breathing.

Anything else happening yet???


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I hope all is going ok.

I'm off to bed, hubbys on nights so I've got to make the most of the extra space in the bed!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh flip Christina, I've just asked you summat on that other thread about the fussy husband


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I know I've seen it 

Come on Mel put us out of our dilemma, can we go to bed?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesnt Nicola have that 24 hour breeding hotline thingy on her site, for anyone with problems? This is a bengal as well so she would be spot on with the advice. What you think?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I know Python is due any time , but I couldn't find a reference on her website about 24 hr help line.

Nicola might think it's another crank call 


I think if anything is really worrying Mel she'll phone the vet.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hiya awwww im sorry didnt get back last night she settled for a few hours then gave birth to 3 gorgeous babies, she didnt settle for ages after having them maybe due to it being her first litter im not sure but she's slept most of today with them and they seem to be feeding well..

Thanks again for your help and advice xx

Oh and here they are


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh they are soooo sweet!!! Are those two completley white?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations ! 

Well now you know that your girlie carries snow! 
Glad everything turned out well.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh they're so gorgeous, congratulations 

Fiona


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Felt like I waited ages for an update on this thread...congratulations they are gorgeous! x


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

congraulations!! how long after her mucus plug went did she start labour? our cat is due monday but her mucus plug has started to come away from her today....slowly but greeny thick stuff...is that it?


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hiya kitty she lost her mucus plug around 3pm saturday and had her first kitten at 4.45am sunday....hopefully you will have babies for us to see in the morning  Good Luck i hope all goes well.

We had a shaky start Keisha was ok sunday day with babies, we had her scanned at 4 weeks and was told to expect 4 kittens so when she had 3 we was a bit concerned that she had retained one plus when we felt her belly we could feel a hard bit anyway to cut it short we took her to the emergency vets on sunday t time only to be told after paying £61 that the hard bit we could feel was poo ! she was constipated bless her...

Monday she was a nightmare picking her kittens up and taking them to daft places we realised that she mustn't of felt secure so we moved them and after some encouragement she soon settled down but still wouldn't do bums so we did them and she would jump in the box n lay down seemingly regardless to where they where she would lay on them then jump up when they cried and look as if to say 'where you come from'

Anyway im delighted to say she has got the hang of it now she cleans n feeds them only getting out of the whelping box for food, toilet or to lay on the floor cooling off beside them


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Hey Just wondering how mum and kits are getting on?


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Found this thread searching for info on pregnant bengals. My female is a brown spotted and was breed last month with another brown spotted. Ill post some pics of both. Im expecting kittens the last week on march. thought id share


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgot to ad the male (stud). well i cant copy the pics so if your interested go to

Bengal Cats and Kittens-studs

and he is Apache (1st stud)


----------

